# d3o impact material: good for protection?



## Deus (Dec 25, 2010)

I wouldn't buy it. Theoretically it works better than foam but I don't think that it is better than CE approved hard shells. If the material is that good, why don't they prove it with motorcycle indursty standard EN tests? (which requires a maximum 9kN energy transmission on a standard crash) (I know I'm not giving specific test names and etc. but just google it)

And this simple funny test says they aren't better 
d3o advanced motorcycle armour - trauma test


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

any update or longtime review?
I am torn between these and Dainese protection short.


----------



## oskar (Nov 23, 2010)

d30 is quite nice, absorbs impact really good and it flex's with your movements.For snowboarding I would say they provide ample protection.


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks a lot
I am not completely totally sold on this new technology, I remember watching a video where it showed not a clear victory over traditionally shells


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

but is the area they cover big or little? I am scared that if the area isn't big enough, after snowboarding few hours shorts will move, and protection will go off most important area


----------



## oskar (Nov 23, 2010)

I have not tried d30 impact short's, just knee and elbow pads. To be honest you don't need serious motorcycle armor while snowboarding, that will constrict your'e movement too much.Just get something that's not to bulky.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

The purpose of the D3O isnt to be the best protection. It is supposed to be the best protection that doesnt hamper your freedom of movement. For that purpose it works pretty well


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Mysticfalcon said:


> The purpose of the D3O isnt to be the best protection. It is supposed to be the best protection that doesnt hamper your freedom of movement. For that purpose it works pretty well


Exactly. If you don't like wearing helmets, they have beanies with d3o in them. It offers some protection, and some freedom. I personally prefer a helmet though.

Long term, after more testing future iterations of the product it might eventually compete though.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

I'm a bit of a tech nut, and D3o fascinates me to no end, so I've ended up using or at least looking very closely at most of the snow d3o stuff on the market. It absorbs impact like a champ (the thin kneeguards that come with the sessions bottoms allow me to drop straight down onto my knees on a hardwood floor with absolutely zero pain) and has little to no movement restriction depending on the design of whatever it is you're using. Both my wife and I always wear pretty much a full suit of d3o every time we go out, and I've put it through its paces in terms of impact, it has yet to disappoint.

Are there any specific questions you have? Recommendations for gear?


----------



## oskar (Nov 23, 2010)

Irahi damnit now i'm gonna have to get some d30 for this season....


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

One of us... One of us...

I'm picking up one of these for this season's park progression. Such crazy protection.


----------



## sizzle (Aug 27, 2008)

I got the burton impact shorts and they were pretty much useless as far as tailbone protection goes. Last season I bought some skeletools shorts and took out all the pads besides the tailbone protector and they work great.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Burton has two versions of their shorts, the Impact shorts, and the Total Impact shorts. As you've noticed, the Impact shorts are not designed very well. The Total Impact shorts have way, way beefier protection. I couldn't find any pictures of the rear of either version of the shorts... so here's a quick shot of the ass side of my Total Impact shorts.


----------



## sizzle (Aug 27, 2008)

tried both and they both sucked


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

Irahi said:


> Are there any specific questions you have? Recommendations for gear?


well, I am a bit confused, still torn between the Dainese and these


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

What are you looking to protect? Knees/tailbone/shoulders etc...?


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

Irahi said:


> What are you looking to protect? Knees/tailbone/shoulders etc...?


sorry, I am talking about shorts and tailbone!


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

So you're pretty limited in choice for d3o tailbone protection. In my opinion the RED total impact shorts provide the best protection, but are naturally the bulkiest out of the d3o shorts. The sessions bottoms also have a tiny bit of tailbone protection, but it's really small coverage.

I think what you'll find is that the d3o stuff is lower profile, and less "cushioned" than traditional foam padding. The dainese shorts you're looking at have a hard shell with soft foam underneath it, which will make it a bit thicker, but will be more comfortable when you take a shot in the ass. When you take a hard impact with d3o, the impact feels "heavy," even though it's been fully mitigated, because they're not usually backed with really soft foam that makes you feel all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## JMcKeone (Feb 14, 2011)

Anyone try either of these?

Demon Flex Force D3O Combo Pack


----------

